# Living the dream - BBC Article



## number14 (Nov 22, 2020)

Van life: Durham couple's six years on the road (and counting)
					

After Dan Colegate nearly died, he and his partner Esther left their careers for the open road.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## mjvw (Nov 22, 2020)

Just shows you how motorhoming and travelling is so beneficial to our wellbeing.


----------



## TeamRienza (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice article, although I was left pondering wether they would be affected by the 90 day rule in future. 

Davy


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 22, 2020)

Just read that article, many others doing the same, even with young Children in tow, no mention of tax insurance mot  etc in the article, but they are having a good life it seems, 5 dogs too a step far I think considering there van size, but they do have the great outdoors to roam. Good luck to them in the difficult times a coming.


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 22, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> Nice article, although I was left pondering wether they would be affected by the 90 day rule in future.
> 
> Davy


Yes will have to leave the Schengen zone for 90 days I believe


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 29, 2020)

Just read that the female is missing. She last spoke to her partner last Sunday and should have finished her trek last Wednesday.
She was on a solo trek and her last known location was on top of a mountain on the French / Spanish border. Helicopters and dog teams are searching but as yet no sign of her.
Not looking good as there is snow to contend with and the temp is dropping overnight.


----------



## colinm (Nov 29, 2020)

When I read this morning, wondered if it was the same woman, seems it is, no news yet.


----------



## Debroos (Nov 29, 2020)

How sad, let's hope she gets found safe and well.


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (Nov 30, 2020)

Was this programmed aired on TV?


----------



## Debroos (Nov 30, 2020)

rottytara2004 said:


> Was this programmed aired on TV?


Don't think so. It was just a news article on bbc website.


----------



## colinm (Dec 2, 2020)

So the mystery deepens, rescue services have concluded that she isn't on or around the trail.
She has been described as an experienced mountain walker, and apparently the conditions where good, and the trail is relatively easy.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 2, 2020)

colinmd said:


> So the mystery deepens, rescue services have concluded that she isn't on or around the trail.
> She has been described as an experienced mountain walker, and apparently the conditions where good, and the trail is relatively easy.


Yes...very strange !


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 2, 2020)

Apparently she was experienced and well prepared with a yellow tent, easy to use as a marker in an emergency.


----------



## winks (Dec 2, 2020)

Just hope the lass is ok.

Cheers

H


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 2, 2020)

colinmd said:


> So the mystery deepens, rescue services have concluded that she isn't on or around the trail.
> She has been described as an experienced mountain walker, and apparently the conditions where good, and the trail is relatively easy.


Suspicions that it might not be an accident.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 2, 2020)

Why no mobile, everyone has them these days.


----------



## colinm (Dec 2, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Why no mobile, everyone has them these days.


She did have one, and apart from one small area which has been extensively searched, the trail had good reception.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 3, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Why no mobile, everyone has them these days.


Airplane mode to preserve the battery apparently. I know she will have been watching the weight in her backpack, but I'd have thought a power pack essential.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 3, 2020)

I carry a pocket power bank, very handy for hill walkers etc.


----------



## Mrscake (Dec 28, 2020)

Still haven't found her. Maybe she wanted a new life in bricks and motor.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 28, 2020)

Sounds strange to me.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 28, 2020)

I rather think it may be more sinister.

Who would put their family through that? Let alone what the efforts to find her have cost. I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## The laird (Dec 28, 2020)

Yeah just seems to have dropped off the news front


----------



## UFO (Dec 28, 2020)

No clues, no leads … now winter snows could cover last trace of missing hiker
					

As the police search for Esther Dingley winds down in the Pyrenees, the theories around her disappearance multiply




					www.theguardian.com
				



Still no news, a very strange case.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 29, 2020)

yes dropped off the newsfront as nothing to report on..Searches halted for now (and maybe a long time due to snow and ice)
No more clues etc etc...For me "mental health issues" cannot be ruled out..as well as accident or criminal action. (not in any order)
Dreadful for her partner family / friends.
The police/search teams are at a loss.


----------



## REC (Dec 29, 2020)

Hope they find her one way or another, must be the worst thing....just waiting...


----------



## A Nutter (Jan 10, 2021)

No one heard anymore ?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

A Nutter said:


> No one heard anymore ?



There is no more news apart from the search being called off.

If it was a fatal fall, it is unlikely now that she will be found until the spring.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 10, 2021)

Sad to say but any fall leaving her unable to move would have turned into death by now.
Unless a local hermit is looking after her .....very very very unlikely.
Very odd given the searches..hence the other theories (also unlikely and very unlikely)
A mental health problem, memory loss having hit her head. But surel some trace in those circumstances...as with "voluntary disappearance".

Without wishing to be a clever clogs
“Once *you eliminate* the impossible, whatever *remains*, no matter how improbable, must be the *truth*.” - Sherlock Homes”


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 10, 2021)

This article was in the Daily Mirror yesterday, 









						Boyfriend of missing backpacker shares their final texts and theories on mystery
					

EXCLUSIVE: In a heartbreaking first newspaper interview since the 37-year-old Oxford graduate vanished, Dan Colegate described her disappearance as 'excruciating'




					www.mirror.co.uk
				




Davy


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2021)

So sad, without any resolution.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 11, 2021)

Back on the BBC but nothing new !








						Esther Dingley: Missing hiker's partner 'in a world without sense'
					

Esther Dingley went missing in the Pyrenees in November and no trace of her has been found.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## mjvw (Jan 11, 2021)

Articial in the Northern Echo today









						Fears missing hiker Esther Dingley, from Durham, had run-in with hunter or abductor in Pyrenees
					

THE partner of missing hiker Esther Dingley has suggested she may have had a run-in with a hunter or someone who saw “an opportunity when…




					www.thenorthernecho.co.uk


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 17, 2021)

There was an updated article in the daily mail today, with some input by another hiker who met her a few days before her disappearance and spent a bit of time with her and shared a meal.









						Missing hiker had love life problems says witness
					

Esther Dingley, 37, who vanished in the Pyrenees  as she made her way to the summit of the Pic de Sauveguard mountain, had been 'taking a break' in her relationship, according to a witness.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Davy


----------



## number14 (Feb 3, 2021)

On the BBC news front page today, but nothing new really.









						Esther Dingley: Missing hiker 'taken against will'
					

Esther Dingley last communicated with her partner on 22 November while on a solo trek in Spain.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## TeamRienza (Jul 16, 2021)

A further article on the search, but with no results.









						Esther Dingley: Partner vows to keep searching for missing hiker
					

The partner of missing hiker Esther Dingley explains why he won't give up searching for her.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Davy


----------



## number14 (Jul 24, 2021)

This sad tale continues:- https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-57954180.

At least it may bring closure for the family.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jul 30, 2021)

A tragic outcome to this story as Esthers remains are identified.









						Esther Dingley: Remains confirmed as those of missing hiker
					

Esther Dingley disappeared in the Pyrenees mountains in November.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Davy


----------



## barryd (Jul 30, 2021)

Very tragic. I do wonder if there has been foul play here.  Its nearly August and they have only just found a bone which proves to be hers now. What happened to all her gear?  If it was an animal attack there would have been stuff scattered all over probably, same if it had been an accident and she had been dragged off and eaten.  I suspect human involvement and an attempt to hide the body.  I wonder if they will ever discover what happened.


----------



## Derekoak (Jul 30, 2021)

I agree it would be very unlikely to just find a skull with no other equipment or body parts in the area if the death was accidental or just animal scavanging


----------



## colinm (Jul 30, 2021)

The Spanish have experience of the results of Black Vulture and other animal scavenging, so I would expect them to know what to look for.


----------



## TeamRienza (Aug 10, 2021)

The body and belongings of Esther have now been found.









						Esther Dingley: Missing hiker's boyfriend finds her body
					

The body and belongings of Esther Dingley are found close to where a bone fragment was discovered.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




At least there will be some closure for the family shortly after this sad event.

Davy


----------



## number14 (Aug 10, 2021)

Whilst still a tragedy, an accident should more readily bring closure than if it had been foul play.


----------



## r4dent (Aug 10, 2021)

Derekoak said:


> I agree it would be very unlikely to just find a skull with no other equipment or body parts in the area if the death was accidental or just animal scavanging



Her boyfriend has now located her body. 








						Esther Dingley: Missing hiker's boyfriend finds her body
					

The body and belongings of Esther Dingley are found close to where a bone fragment was discovered.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------

